# Oats



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

can someone please tell me what to do with the oats? like a simple recipe to mix them with protein shake...

as i said to my mate about adding a scoop of whey to some hot oats and he said that it will denature the protein and it will be pointless. how can i add oats to protein? cold milk, oats, and whey scoop? or will that not mix. plus, in the bowl add or put it in a shaker :S ?

i hear oats oats oats across the web for a good bodybuilders diet but i dont understand what to do with them....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

blend your oats up in a liquidiser-

shake it while theyre being ground up and then theyll mix up a treat with your whey/milk/banana mix.(or water)


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I just have 100g oats, 200ml Egg whites, 1 heaper scoop whey.

Mix all together.

Scoff!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Neil R said:


> I just have 100g oats, 200ml Egg whites, 1 heaper scoop whey.
> 
> Mix all together.
> 
> Scoff!


might have to do that, cant finish off oats by themself

:/


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

i dont have a blender. i read somewhere to soak the oats in water for an hour or so...? then add whey?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

No blender required. Good ol' stir with a spoon! 

Yum, yum


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a trick if you're finding ya porrige too filling to get a bowl full down. Simply eat it cold, it hasn't 'blown-up' by heating and you can add the protein to kill the crappy taste. Yeh its not as nice up its alot easier to scoff quick!


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

if u heat the porrige will it denature the protein?? making it pointless ?? - in the sense of adding protein powder


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Well possibly a bit perhaps, try not to burn it eh!

Gerritdownya man!! :becky:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a couple of links I found that might be relavent to the conversation. 10 ? Quiz

Oats- I must admit Diet & Nutrition are not my strong-suit. I've learned tons in the last couple of minutes i've been ready . Keep the info flowing


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Here's a couple of links I found that might be relavent to the conversation. 10 ? Quiz
> 
> Oats- I must admit Diet & Nutrition are not my strong-suit. I've learned tons in the last couple of minutes i've been ready . Keep the info flowing


thanks. read the second one earlier  and got 10 out of 10 in quiz (dont know how i guessed some of them lol)

so i can soak my oats in water overnight, stick in fridge, drain in morning and add new water? (im on a diet so i dont want any more sugar etc from milk) then add a scoop of whey and taste  ?

plus, does hot water and oats taste like crap? or ok...?


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

btw, thankyou everyone for your replys. this is a very active forum and i enjoy reading all your comments. swear i learn more on this site than i do at college!


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

kind of answered my question:

Ive just sprinkled my Protein shake powder on to my porridge & mixed it,then cooked it-is this ok? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I take it you're not using standard rolled porrige oats then? I've never heard of soaking overnight oats, you're not raiding a granary are you? hehe, only pulling your leg!

1k of scots oats 60p. 1min 20 in m/wave, yum


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

I add a scoop of this to my pre-gym shake:

Ultra fine scottish oats - Carbohydrates | myprotein.co.uk

You don't want them in your post workout shake because the fibre in the Oats blocks protein absorbtion and if you've forked out for the finest Whey Isolates then your kind of throwing away your money.

With regards to rolled Oats that you have for breakfast i have 100g with cold milk and Australian honey,jeez i love it!They don't agree with everyones taste buds i know fella's but you can plonk all sorts on them,yoghurt,icecream(watch the calories though) honey.I've even added chocolate Nesquick in the past.

A good homemade muscle repair shake that i used to knock together in a blender consisted of:

100g rolled scottish oats

6 egg whites

1 peeled Banana

Handfull of Peacan nut halves

50g Blueberries or Strawberries


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazz said:


> You don't want them in your post workout shake because the fibre in the Oats blocks protein absorbtion and if you've forked out for the finest Whey Isolates then your kind of throwing away your money.


Now... Fibre will slow down the digestion of protein, as will fat.

However it could be suggested that using lower gi carbs PWO would be better as they wouldn't spike insulin so much (shock horror!!) and wouldn't as easily convert to triglycerides...

And it also could be suggested that that body will not be able to naturally shuttle all the aminos (from the protein) into the blood stream as fast as the supps companies tells us, and therefore the use of fibre to slow down the digestion would provide a constant slow release of aminos...


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Now... Fibre will slow down the digestion of protein, as will fat.
> 
> YES
> 
> ...


You could be onto something.But what has led you to 'suggest' that the human body is'nt able to absorb all the amino's into the blood stream as fast as the Supplement companies tell us?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Cooking will not harm protein - the process by which egg whites turn from liquid into solid is technically denaturing, but that only improves their absorbtion.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

razg said:


> Cooking will not harm protein - the process by which egg whites turn from liquid into solid is technically denaturing, but that only improves their absorbtion.


So a cooked egg white enter's the body 'better' or 'faster' than a liquid egg white?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, more is absorbed, less excreted, having cooked the egg first. The chemical structure of egg protein is not easy to digest, and the heat process breaks down the disulphide bridges which aids digestion. The increased bioavailibility has been demonstrated in multiple papers.



> Amount and fate of egg protein escaping assimilation in the small intestine of humans.
> 
> Evenepoel P, Claus D, Geypens B, Hiele M, Geboes K, Rutgeerts P, Ghoos Y.
> 
> ...





> Digestibility of cooked and raw egg protein in humans as assessed by stable isotope techniques.
> 
> Evenepoel P, Geypens B, Luypaerts A, Hiele M, Ghoos Y, Rutgeerts P.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

cool thanks all. i had porrige this morning - hot milk and oats - for some reason though i actually couldnt stomach it and nearly threw up lol.

i get it sometimes in the mornings feeling REALLY sick if i eat something and even for a min after i eat something...:S

eating loads of carbs though will make me fat? so should i watch how much oats i eat.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Jeez, this is getting deep for a chat about oats..

If you can manage it do a little cardio in the morning. Porrige and a bit of w/meal toast (say) will fill you up, give you the strength to go til lunchtime (or next meal). You may find a good breakfast can get you thru a few hours without finding yourself snacking. Thats is why it is the most important meal of the day, especially if you're dieting.

If you tend to feel sick in the morning (do you smoke?) go for a quick walk up the papershop, when you get back you'll be refreshed and ready to eat. And you got a little cardio in!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

razg said:


> Yes, more is absorbed, less excreted, having cooked the egg first. The chemical structure of egg protein is not easy to digest, and the heat process breaks down the disulphide bridges which aids digestion. The increased bioavailibility has been demonstrated in multiple papers.


It's very comforting to see some official scientific test paper's on the subject of egg protein.Coming from a very 'old school' boxing family the debate on egg's has raged for year's with many conflicting and contradicting opinion's based on personal experience but no hard facts.It's not advisable to tell a boxer,nearing his peak 5 days from a bout that he's 'wrong'!Now we have the proof.First class info.

Boarder,just a handful in the morning should do.And the more milky the easier they are to get down.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bottom line will eating a raw egg compared to eating a cooked egg or vice versa grow more muscle on a measurable level?

i doubt it.

just eat the fookers!

and yes you should be careful how many carbs you eat cos they can make you fat.

if you could be arsed to do cardio you could eat more.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

crazycal1 said:


> bottom line will eating a raw egg compared to eating a cooked egg or vice versa grow more muscle on a measurable level?
> 
> i doubt it.
> 
> ...


It all depends on how many you eat. If raw egg whites are a major protein source, you're by the estimates here only getting around 65% of what you think you are - IMO that's fairly major, and contributory to muscle growth... remember, this will add up over time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ok but i survived on tuna and milk for a good 2 years and made i reckon fairly maximal growth gains(as you know lol)especially considering my age...(and theyre not complete sources of protein)

obviously i cant prove it but i cant see that i couldve grown much quicker than i did.

now if i was competing-different story...and i`m the first to admit it.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

Ironclad said:


> Jeez, this is getting deep for a chat about oats..
> 
> If you can manage it do a little cardio in the morning. Porrige and a bit of w/meal toast (say) will fill you up, give you the strength to go til lunchtime (or next meal). You may find a good breakfast can get you thru a few hours without finding yourself snacking. Thats is why it is the most important meal of the day, especially if you're dieting.
> 
> If you tend to feel sick in the morning (do you smoke?) go for a quick walk up the papershop, when you get back you'll be refreshed and ready to eat. And you got a little cardio in!


yes i do smoke. but not untill after ive eaten breakfast.

thing is i have college and have to drive their in time so i dont have enough time on weekdays to do cardio in the morning.

also, i eat a fairly high sugar diet - without meaning to. problem is atm i have unflavoured whey protein so i mix it with either a spoon of choc milkshake powder (PACKED with sugar) or a yogurt (equally packed with sugar) - im a student so i have a very small wallet aswell. so i dont wanna add sugar from milk to my diet. this sugar is going to make me fat isnt it?? considering im on a diet so im trying to shed the pounds :S


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so why not use milk instead of flavouring?

surely the sugar in milk is outweighed by the protein in it.

btw i usually drink 5 pints a day lol


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

crazycal1 said:


> ok but i survived on tuna and milk for a good 2 years and made i reckon fairly maximal growth gains(as you know lol)especially considering my age...(and theyre not complete sources of protein)
> 
> obviously i cant prove it but i cant see that i couldve grown much quicker than i did.
> 
> now if i was competing-different story...and i`m the first to admit it.


Tuna and milk are both high quality protein sources. Milk is composed of around 80% casein and 20% whey, both of which are excellent. The vast majority of my protein intake comes from dairy (yoghurt, cottage cheese, quark, etc).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol thats the first time i havent heard tuna and milk being knocked as a main protein source.

i`m sure i`ve heard tuna was missing a couple of aminos...

given that i`m the least anal dieter on here does that say anything about the true importance of a good recovery based training routine?

lol probly not knowing this place...:becky:


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> lol thats the first time i havent heard tuna and milk being knocked as a main protein source.
> 
> i`m sure i`ve heard tuna was missing a couple of aminos...
> 
> ...


mmmm...tuna i love it!! live on it


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah tuna is fine.

and you will get other amino's from your micellar and casein sources.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

what is the lagest percentage of carbs that come from oats??

so if someone eats 400g carbs each day, have you heard of them eat around 250g of the carbs, from oats?

do you think that this would not be varied enough to be healthy?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think we should have an ask Raz section where we ask him questions that plauge bodybuilding boards. (ie the egg denaturing question/heating protein)


----------

